# If Hart hadn't retired in 2000?



## Jehosafat Omega (10 mo ago)

The end of Bret Hart's career is one that hurt me a lot. I've always wondered what else Bret Hart would have achieved?
When WCW began to give him prominence of the good, the Goldberg incident happened. I still remember the promo where he unleashes his fury on Bill telling him that he was an ape, who was responsible for ending the career of the greatest wrestler of all time.

Do you think Bret would have returned to wwe after the end of WCW?
In what duel would you have wanted to see Bret Hart with the roster of the early 2000s?
Or do you think that Bret Hart was no longer enough?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I don't think Bret would have returned to WWE. Bret would have stayed with WCW until it got sold to the WWE. He wouldn't have agreed to a contract buy out. He would have just went home and probably made his return at TNA or AEW. 

Bret should have had a match with Hogan in WCW. Thats the biggest match that didn't happen at a WCW PPV.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I agree with Hart not returning that soon to WWE but TNA could have used a boost with his presence by 2002, He likely would have had Sting's role before Sting became a regular.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

deadcool said:


> I don't think Bret would have returned to WWE. Bret would have stayed with WCW until it got sold to the WWE. He wouldn't have agreed to a contract buy out. *He would have just went home and probably made his return at TNA or AEW.*
> 
> Bret should have had a match with Hogan in WCW. Thats the biggest match that didn't happen at a WCW PPV.


Yeah, he would have been healthy but inactive for 20 years waiting for AEW to form. Sure.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

peowulf said:


> Yeah, he would have been healthy but inactive for 20 years waiting for AEW to form. Sure.


Perhaps I worded that poorly, Bret in AEW would not be wrestling. He would be part of their creative team and make sporadic appearances like he does now.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Probably would have gone to TNA.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

TNA or nothing. I don't see him going back to WWE that soon after Montreal. Especially knowing how bitter he is.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

He might have gone to TNA in the early days, but I could see him returning to WWE by 2005/2006 around the time they did the DVD and inducted him into the HOF. 

Bret Hart in TNA against guys like Joe, Daniels, Styles, Christian, Angle would have been unreal.

Imagine a Bret vs HBK rematch in 2006/2007.

Fuck Goldberg.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vince can be very convincing, as Bret found out later and we know how much Bret values his legacy in wrestling. No way he goes to TNA in 2002 to jerk off with Russo and co.

If there was a will to bring him back after WCW went under he would do it, and I don't see why there wouldn't be. I think Vince would have pushed hard for him to come back especially when Michaels returned to in ring action.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

He made peace with Vince in 2002. So I think Bret would of been brought back. Also with he brand split you can put Bret on smackdown so he stays away from HBK. Since there was still bitterness then between the 2.


----------

